# 2 more Sheepdogs!! Need to vent...



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Last month we picked up a 10 month old Old English Sheepdog from a breeder & were able to have rescue lined up for him. Everything went smooth.
Wednesday, we got a call from the same breeder, he has 2 more he is "getting rid of" a 10 month old female & a 1 yr old male. The breeder had originally bought these 2 to breed but has decided that the extra dogs are too much work. We need to get them out this weekend because he is going on vacation. we plan to go on Sunday.
The National OES Rescue is going to help & have lined up foster care for them in Rochester, New York.
Tonight the transport plans fell apart. If something isn't line up for Sunday, I'll have to keep these dogs until next weekend. 
The breeder has kept these dogs in outside kennels all their lives, he said he has walked them on lead but that is it.
I guess our plan will be to go buy crates to put them in the basement for the week.

It is just so frustrating. I am glad the breeder called my husband again instead of putting the dogs down or whatever he would have done. But I am pretty discouraged right now.
I have 4 Goldens here already the thought of adding 2 big unsocialized dogs even if just for a week is just overwhelming.

Trying to stay positive about this, I know we are doing the right thing for these dogs but ****!! I think it is time for an adult beverage or two!!

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are wonderful for taking these dogs in. and so is your husband. My DH got burnt out on fostering and doesn't want to do it anymore. : (
I know it can be stressful, especially when the dogs have never been in a house etc.
Keep remembering you are saving their lives. You are saints!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Big pats on the back for taking them in when you don't know for sure what the plan is. Just remember, crating and keeping them seperate from your dogs for the short term is the best for everyone, and anything is doable for a short time frame!

Thank you for rescuing them!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know how disappointing it is when transport or part of a plan falls through. It is extremely stressful. I had that happen with a dog I was trying to help. One week it was we will take him, no have him treated there before he comes, no we are now full and all the time I was paying the bills. Saving that precious dog was well worth it, but it cost me nearly 800.00 of my own money and I lost some trust along the way.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, it looks like there will be no transport tomorrow. I thought for sure something would get worked out in time. 
It is a 5 hr drive for us to Rochester, and just too much to do round trip on a Sunday & back to work on Monday.
We are thinking about going to Tractor Supply tonight & buy a 10x10 kennel and set it up in the garage for these 2 dogs, that way they would have more room than being crated in the basement. 
We'll get something figured out so that the week goes smoothly ...I Hope!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We did go last night and bought a 10x10 kennel with an extra panel to separate the dogs and drove to the breeders this morning.
I was anticipating the worst and what a relief to find 2 really pleasant and sweet dogs to bring home with us!! This isn't going to be nearly the problem that I was fearing, Thank God!!
The breeder gave us all the vet records and even gave us the pedigree for each dog.
He still has 6 dogs and said that he thinks he'll be getting out of the dog business soon and that he will call us when he does.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so glad things will be better than you thought. 

"that which you do to the least of my creatures, you do unto me" 

Bless you!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, I absolutely Love OESs. I used to have one, she was the greatest. We often talked about our next one being a sheeper again. Hope everything goes well. I would love one now but I couldn't do that to my 2 oldies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie:

You and your Hubby are saving so many lives - it must be much sacrifice and tense. You must also get a wonderful feeling that you are doing such good!!!



When you get a minute to breath, you know we'll all be looking for pictures!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Things continue to go well with Boomer & Molly.

Boomer needs to put on some weight, but both seem to be happy & healthy.

I am having a problem uploading pictures, hopefully this link will work:

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll65/FinkFL/Sheepdogs/


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful. Thank you so much for caring!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing these pups, and I hope things continue to go smoothly for you.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a wonderful thing you do  and those 2 beauties will be forever thankful


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They look so adorable with their summer haircuts. My grandchildren own a bearded collie and he looks very much like an OES except that he has a tail.

Did you find any transport yet? My friend Kelly and her husband, Jeff, have recently started their own transport business. Jeff travels up and down the east coast every weekend. Here is their website: http://alphadogtransport.com/ in case you are interested. Kelly works with a Boston Terrier (and other small dogs) rescue group called "Friends of Homeless Animals" - http://members.petfinder.com/~RI76/index.html but they transport large dogs also.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the transport info.

The week has gone well, but 5 dogs is alot of work!!

The plan is that we are taking Boomer & Molly to Mansfield, Pa tomorrow morning where we will meet up with their adoptive owners.
Boomer will be going to a family that has a 5 yr old OES that needs a playmate.
Molly will be an only dog, her owners recently lost their OES whose name happened to be Molly.

I'll try to get pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never seen a sheep dog without all their hair! Wouldn't have know what breed they were! 
So glad they have great forever homes!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this thread early on and am glad I caught it now. I'm vaguely familiar with the breed and have a high opinion of them. I hope their furever homes work out for them. They are truly Gentle Giants. Thanks for caring so much.


----------

